# Ava's day today...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so here's what happened today. This morning I gave Ava her meds...waiting 1/2 between them...and then fed her chicken (which she ate) and then I followed by supplementing it with a little tube feeding. After that I washed her face and while I was cleaning the area where the tube comes out of her neck...the tube came all the way OUT!!! O.M.G.!!!!! I said "s**t!!" oh no....but at least she had breakfast. So I tried to contact the doctor in NYC, then I called my local vet and got an appointment at 1:45. When we got there Dr. Matt wasn't feeling comfortable in replacing the tube. ...and she had started eating the day or so before....so we left it. Then Dr. Palma from NYC called me and said to leave it out...and that maybe her breathing will get better too. I've been afraid to post anything about it until after dinner. I am proud to announce that she ate like a piggy and kept it down and she has way more energy than she's had in weeks!!!! She's BACK!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay go Ava


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay Ava :chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What absolutely great news. Yay Ava. Belle said yay also.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, that's great news. I am so happy for all of you.:chili::chili::chili:You go Ava!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy. Ava's getting better. Pat, how do you give her the meds without the feeding tube?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, I am so happy for you and Ava! It's great to hear such wonderful news today!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcryh Pat, these tears are happy ones. I pray for little Ava and you, pray God will give you the patience and great peace and for little Ava to get stronger daily. I love you dear friend, I'm thrilled for the good news. I have been worried. Thank you Lord


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I know you couldn't hear it but I just breathed a sigh of relief. Such wonderful news. I can only imagine what you must be feeling. Welcome back Ava!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to hear Ava is feeling better. I have been watching and praying she would recover.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is such awesome news..We all knew she'd get better..It's always slow going those first couple weeks..


----------



## Gigi's Dogmom (May 16, 2017)

So scary! So glad she's doing well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely thrilled and so relieved! I think I was in shock last night asking questions. 
You must have went to sleep last night feeling so happy and with a much lighter load on your shoulders.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Best news that I have heard today!!! And hopefully this will be the beginning of Ava's complete recovery after such challenging times for all of you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hoorraaayyy! 
Sending up ...Prayers of Thanks and
Tears of Joy!
So very happy to hear that she is eating.
Keep up the good work...I know it has been hard on you all :wub:
Big hugs and Pooh kisses!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Such wonderful news! :wub::aktion033:


----------



## NikoDenali (May 19, 2017)

So good to hear a happy story here! Great news for your Ava! She is just beautiful. I am new here on this forum, dealing with liver issues with my boy, Niko Denali. I don't know the history of your Ava, but I am glad she is doing fine. God Bless her! She looks very sweet!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

More happy tears! I can't wait to hear an update tomorrow! Many prayers for little Ava.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow!!! The beginning of your message started to worry me for Ava's but then so wonderful to see the ending where Ava can now pig out like a hungry little princess! 

Go Ava!  

You're doing such a great job Pat!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Yay go Ava


YES!!! She even ate more for dinner last night!!



pippersmom said:


> Yay Ava :chili:


I am doing that chilli happy dance too 



jane and addison said:


> What absolutely great news. Yay Ava. Belle said yay also.


Thanks, things are looking up around here. we're not there yet, but we'll get there




lynda said:


> Pat, that's great news. I am so happy for all of you.:chili::chili::chili:You go Ava!


Thanks Lynda. Hop you and your gang are good. I think about you and your husband often.



Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so happy. Ava's getting better. Pat, how do you give her the meds without the feeding tube?


Well, it' just about the same, instead of the tube, I syringe them into her mouth. :thumbsup: Easy!! The pills...I crush them and add a tiny bit of warm water to dissolve them, then syringe away..



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I am so happy for you and Ava! It's great to hear such wonderful news today!





Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcryh Pat, these tears are happy ones. I pray for little Ava and you, pray God will give you the patience and great peace and for little Ava to get stronger daily. I love you dear friend, I'm thrilled for the good news. I have been worried. Thank you Lord


Your prayers have worked. Thanks Paula. :thumbsup:



maggie's mommy said:


> I know you couldn't hear it but I just breathed a sigh of relief. Such wonderful news. I can only imagine what you must be feeling. Welcome back Ava!


Thanks! My sigh had to be quite audible when the doctor said it's ok that the tube came out...:innocent:



cyndrae said:


> I am so happy to hear Ava is feeling better. I have been watching and praying she would recover.


It was touch and go for a while and I didn't know if my patience could hold out, but, although she's not all better yet, the change in her is amazing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay, she ate even better last nite. Yippee!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> This is such awesome news..We all knew she'd get better..It's always slow going those first couple weeks..


Michelle, I know I didn't reply to all the comments I've been receiving regarding Ava, please know that I have been watching and reading yours...as you've been through a terrible experience recently also.



Gigi's Dogmom said:


> So scary! So glad she's doing well.


Thanks! ....me too...:thumbsup:



Maglily said:


> Absolutely thrilled and so relieved! I think I was in shock last night asking questions.
> You must have went to sleep last night feeling so happy and with a much lighter load on your shoulders.


Life is good. ...now I can't wait till she's all the way better. :innocent:



maggieh said:


> Hooray!!!!


:chili::aktion033: exactly how I feel!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Best news that I have heard today!!! And hopefully this will be the beginning of Ava's complete recovery after such challenging times for all of you.


Now that I know she's on her way back...I'm getting greedy...I want her all better now!!! :blush:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Hoorraaayyy!
> Sending up ...Prayers of Thanks and
> Tears of Joy!
> So very happy to hear that she is eating.
> ...


I am one who does everything fast...always have. To S l o w down so much has been really a trying experience. Sometimes I still went too fast, but thank goodness this girl is strong and resilient. :blush:



Madison's Mom said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!!


YEP!! Woo Hoo!! can't wait till she's all the way better now.



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Such wonderful news! :wub::aktion033:


Thanks, so many people were pulling for her...I am humbled.



NikoDenali said:


> So good to hear a happy story here! Great news for your Ava! She is just beautiful. I am new here on this forum, dealing with liver issues with my boy, Niko Denali. I don't know the history of your Ava, but I am glad she is doing fine. God Bless her! She looks very sweet!


This whole thing started on Easter morning when I decided to give all the pups a small piece of chicken jerky. digestible, made in USA, blah blah blah.... a small piece got stuck in her esophogus. Three hospitals later...and over a month of being seriously ill, she's on her way back to health. Her larynx was swollen also, so she had to gasp for air. That's starting to get better very slowly also.



sherry said:


> More happy tears! I can't wait to hear an update tomorrow! Many prayers for little Ava.


Baby steps...not much change yet. Her hair is coming out like crazy! the back of her ears are just about bald and every time I brush her, the brush is full.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

vinhle68 said:


> Wow!!! The beginning of your message started to worry me for Ava's but then so wonderful to see the ending where Ava can now pig out like a hungry little princess!
> 
> Go Ava!
> 
> You're doing such a great job Pat!!!


Thank god these little ones are resilient, I couldn't go on much longer with that amount of care! Well, it's still happening, but now the meds get syringed into her mouth instead of the tube.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The poor kid is losing her hair! The brush is full every time I brush her. The hair on the back of her ears is just about gone. Oh and not to mention where they shaved her to put the tube in....one would think they were putting a 6" wide tube in there, lol. oh, and the poodle legs are becoming the rage this year, haven't you heard?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The A Team said:


> The poor kid is losing her hair! The brush is full every time I brush her. The hair on the back of her ears is just about gone. Oh and not to mention where they shaved her to put the tube in....one would think they were putting a 6" wide tube in there, lol. oh, and the poodle legs are becoming the rage this year, haven't you heard?


That's OK Pat. As she gets stronger her hair will grow back. If not, you will dress her very fashionably I'm sure. Are you giving her any kind of vitamins?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> That's OK Pat. As she gets stronger her hair will grow back. If not, you will dress her very fashionably I'm sure. Are you giving her any kind of vitamins?


No, actually I'm not....but a good question for the doctor...we go back on Tuesday. ...WONDERFUL question! Thanks!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat it's just wonderful news, everyday closer to having little Ava back to her spunky little self. That does seem odd about her losing her hair, I wonder if it's stress related? Give precious little Ava loves from her auntie :wub: i'll continue my prayers for her and for you dear friend. One day at a time


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

That must have been so scary for you. So glad she's a happy pup again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy lost a lot of her hair too,I spoon feed her three times a day with a mix of her regular food and special recovery diet with extra vitamins,mixed in..I use a blender to grind her food down then wet it with spring water into a "porrage" consistancy,then she eats that,when she slows eating,I mix in the extra nutrition food and she really likes that..

Vet said stress and her healing caused her hair to thin since her body is putting energy into healing and not hair..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad Ava is improving. Look at it this way - hair is just hair - usually grows back. 
That it unless you are a 60 year old man, then it seems to move to unexpected places.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I am so glad Ava is improving. Look at it this way - hair is just hair - usually grows back.
> That it unless you are a 60 year old man, then it seems to move to unexpected places.


Amen


----------

